# First ever rp group



## seventhadad (Dec 21, 2018)

Hiya! My name is seven, im new to the furry fandom and im looking for a rp group . Preferably normal slice of life stuff. Preferably looking for 3-5 people although it the amount of people really doesnt matter as does age.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 21, 2018)

Hello seven, I'm blue~


----------



## seventhadad (Dec 21, 2018)

@Bluefiremark II 
Hi blue, nice to meet you 
Would you like to be apart of the rp group and if so on here or discord?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 21, 2018)

I prefer discord. I'm bluefiremarkII#2898


----------



## Dark Eros (Dec 21, 2018)

Might be interested, depending on the RP story line / framework. I don't have discord.


----------



## Tyno (Dec 21, 2018)

Why not? I haven't rped in a while.


----------



## seventhadad (Dec 21, 2018)

@Dark Eros i dont really have a story line picked out. also its ok i was thinking of having two, one for discord and one for here
@Detective Tyno would you like to rp on here or discord?


----------



## Tyno (Dec 21, 2018)

I have discord


----------



## Dark Eros (Dec 21, 2018)

Alrighty then - think my preference is here, but maybe I need to check discord out. As long as the storyline can incorporate my character, we're good.   I'll play my Thel, which is a bipedal dragon / feline / hoof-thinged chimera - or my dragon.


----------



## tigerjieer (Dec 21, 2018)

Slice-of-life sounds like fun. I've got Discord. I haven't really RP'd before though.

I'm tigerjieer#2668


----------



## Tyno (Dec 21, 2018)

tigerjieer said:


> Slice-of-life sounds like fun. I've got Discord. I haven't really RP'd before though.


It's fine haven't done one of these types of rps myself.


----------



## Tyno (Dec 21, 2018)

@seventhadad 
I'm Dragon Smuggler#1123


----------



## seventhadad (Dec 21, 2018)

@Detective Tyno @tigerjieer @Bluefiremark II 
I sent friend request, my tag is Seven#8755


----------

